# building a round pen..



## krissy3 (Mar 20, 2009)

When the snow melts , and the ground thaws out, this will be my spring project. I have 6 pipe pen pannels one with a door and all of them 2 1/2 meters long and over a meter high (I know its an overkill on the height)...yesterday I purchased 4 more pannels , slightly shorter, same length.OK so thats going to be i believe about 8 meters in diameter. Is that big enough ? then, do I need to add special footing? Is there something enexpensive that I can do to the ground or add to the dirt....This has become an expensive little horse, with the memberships , and horse trailer , and all the horse clothes, but I love spending my money on her, she is like a little doll for me. OK now biggest horse is olny 34 inches, so I hope its big enough. pannels will be put together with chain, and there is a place for a steel post to go into the ground...so am I missing something important?

would love some feedback


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Mar 20, 2009)

We just re-did our round pen, and we made it 40' diameter. We will be putting a 6" sand base down as soon as it is dry enough.


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2009)

I've always just used sawdust in my round pen. You could see if that works for you since it's cheap enough to give it a try... I really just put it along the perimeter where they are worked. Mine is 40' in diameter and is made of oak posts and three boards. If I were doing it over, for time and expense, I think I'd just go with oak posts and 16' cattle panels


----------



## krissy3 (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks for the suggestions, It turns out that I have room for a 30 foot round pen with my pipe pannels. Now I just need the snow to melt


----------



## chandab (Mar 25, 2009)

I set my round corral up, before I had minis, so it was sized for my saddle horses. Its about 50' diameter and made from pipe panels. I now use it for both big and little horses, although, a little smaller would be easier with the minis.


----------

